# jesus cubes



## daniel0731ex (Nov 5, 2009)

what's a jesus cube? i seached the speedsolving wiki and could not find any information there, nor did i find anything revelant after i searched the forum. is it good??


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2009)

Never heard of them lol


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Probably just something someone said when referring to an awesome or "Godly" cube.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Kian (Nov 5, 2009)

Jesus cubes? How fast is he?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 5, 2009)

He is sub minus infinite


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

Kian said:


> Jesus cubes? How fast is he?



I'm not sure, but he has alot of experience.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 5, 2009)

Shouldn't this be in the 1Q&A thread?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 5, 2009)

he got 5 sides once, then he just moved the stickers around


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> he got 5 sides once, then he just moved the stickers around



It's impossible to get 5 sides! Lol, I bet you knew that though.


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2009)

HAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2009)

For Jesus cubing I imagine basically a repeat of that playstation 3 commercial 

Chris


----------



## Zava (Nov 5, 2009)

Jesus is currently using a black type C.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Swoncen (Nov 5, 2009)

nice video! =)


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 5, 2009)

I hear he uses a finger-trick friendly optimized version of God's Algorithm


----------



## Pietersmieters (Nov 5, 2009)

wow sick video!!!


----------



## LNZ (Nov 5, 2009)

That pictured Jesus cube looks like a foam puzzle cube. I own four of them. You form a cube from 6 interlocking pieces from a frame and then take apart the cube and put it back in the frame again.

These four puzzles are the oldest puzzles I currently own, being obtained in the mid 1990's.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 5, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA  :fp  :fp


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2009)

Mike! That video was awesome!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 5, 2009)

A truly inspiring video


----------



## linkmaster03 (Nov 7, 2009)

That was an awesome video.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 7, 2009)

Whoever mentioned a Jesus cube was clearly just referring to a Type C.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 7, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Whoever mentioned a Jesus cube was clearly just referring to a Type C.



I disagree, C II. does that make me a protestant?


----------



## shoot1510 (Nov 7, 2009)

Jesus just solve it that it. He solve the cube less moves really fast


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 7, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever mentioned a Jesus cube was clearly just referring to a Type C.
> ...



C II is still a C.


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

He examines every side in 3 seconds, and solves with God's algorithm in under 6 seconds.


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

yes, but the best he has done in a comp is 7.08, in competitions, he disguises himself as a guy named Erik Akkersdijk from the Netherlands...


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that video Mike. It was really cool and well done.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't even know who did the video - I saw it a while back, I think on this forum, and it was the first thing that occurred to me when I saw the title of the thread.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 7, 2009)

ROFL
Can't.... stop ....laughing....

none of you know what Jesus cubes ACTUALLY are, except for some people who were a the Canadian Open, especially Forte



Spoiler



look at the "Did You Know" stuff from the Canadian Open thread


Spoiler



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=239602&postcount=60


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMzXRggaWHc


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

Forte said:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA





Forte said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





fazrulz said:


> HAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA





Cride5 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA  :fp  :fp





Mike Hughey said:


>





Sa967St said:


> ROFL
> Can't.... stop ....laughing....



+123456789
for all of you!!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

hmm, so how well does it turn? do they cut corners?


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> hmm, so how well does it turn? do they cut corners?



They're Godly.
Pun definitely intended.


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> hmm, so how well does it turn? do they cut corners?



NO

NO

NO

NO

NO


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> hmm, so how well does it turn? do they cut corners?



this just made my day.

I could just tell you, but this is far too amusing.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> none of you know what Jesus cubes ACTUALLY are, except for some people who were a the Canadian Open, especially Forte



And the people who read that post before you edited it.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > he got 5 sides once, then he just moved the stickers around
> ...



Fool. He is Jesus. It's possible.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

hmm i was at co and didnt remember anything stokes said, because i was with "my group" (the noob group)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

Epic n00b!


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Epic n00b!



nou


----------



## Jin (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 7, 2009)

Jin said:


>



why is Quagmire in 1:07?


----------



## Logan (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Epic n00b!
> ...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> Jin said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



ROFL i saw that too when i first watched it!!! lol.


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

Logan said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



unless you use a cube rotation...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Epic n00b!
> ...



thx for the pwnage.


----------



## Tortin (Nov 7, 2009)

Lmao. I like Jesus cubes.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 8, 2009)

Logan said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



I can't see that image enough times.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> stiwi griffin said:
> 
> 
> > Jin said:
> ...



Lol. IT IS!!!


----------

